# Skiff Teaser ...



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

From these humble beginnings will emerge a new skiff stay tuned ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave....when'd you get infected with the plywood boat bug?   :-?    ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh my! Bring it on man...bring it on!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks Tippy ;D I'm getting ready for this one. Let me guess, low hp planing skiff perhaps?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Stitch and glue. Nice! I'm about 3/4 through "Devlin's Boat Building" right now- it's a great S&G tutorial.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave's gheenoe army is adopting a red headed sibling?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I'll run over there with some rum punch and sandwiches 

I guess the twin 200's are done


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Going to be a long slow process LOL


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

pontoon?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yupp


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bobsled? ;D


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> bobsled? ;D


LoL, I couldnt resist, I take my hat off to you do it yourselfer's, but I gotta ask, curiosity got the best of me.
How long is this little guy?
Wide?
Is this a standup style skiff?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It is designed to be a "truck Boat" about 10 feet long 

It will be take apart 

I will get the width ...


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> It is designed to be a "truck Boat" about 10 feet long
> 
> It will be take apart
> 
> I will get the width ...


Ahh ok, I'll sit back, shut up and enjoy the show & watch and learn.. [smiley=popcorn1.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's gonna be a sturdy lil pond hopper! You gonna glass it? I have to admit, I've been thinking about building a wee boat too when I'm done with mine.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I was only joking, I'm curious to see what this turns into.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hulls getting taped 

Remember this is a "poverty" project ... Mainly to putz around while camping ... Nothing elaborate ...

I will fix photo link tomorrow ,,, Bad hard drive on this computer :-( !!!





http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff263/comerplumbing/th_Hullz.jpg?t=1341104217


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This machine works ! LOL


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This was the original idea for this skiff before evolving into a "cat"


----------



## Chris_Smith (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks cool man i saw a cat yesterday on bulow creek looked interesting.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hullz in Trukk ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Mitt Der Kart


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Concept of finished craft


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Mini pontoons/bass buggies are a blast. My only beef with them is that they always weigh much more than a roto-molded-poly-thingy should. Wrassling them around is inevitably tougher than I expected.

Looking good so far... 

...now add a 25 HP Merc with a low water pick-up and a surface piercing prop...

Nate


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

I love the creativity found on this site! I've always wanted to build a boat, but I just keep buying different types and trying them out, reading books, looking at plans and have never decided on what to build...... my hat's off to ya! Looking forward to the final outcome. ~Cheers~


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you puttn twinkies on the transomssses.
lots of power?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Quick update ....The truck boat idea had to be abandoned for its maiden voyage ! It will be on a trailer which has been ordered ...

the 9.9 4 stroke Honda long shaft is too heavy ...

the final paint is being applied ... I should have videos in about two weeks


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

update?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

lots of progress ...report soon weather permitting ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Water test pics tomorrow hopefully ...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wow.......Dave thats coool
more close -up pix please....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It Floats .... Motor not broke in yet 1/4 throttle

It has been fun to watch and report on this build 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVBLBWXzaLg&feature=plcp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Pretty sweet Dave.

I see a life jacket but no kill lanyard...bad boy!


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

> Pretty sweet Dave.
> 
> I see a life jacket but no kill lanyard...bad boy!


Hi guys. New here. 
At that distance and grainy quality of the video, you couldn't see the kill lanyard around my left wrist, but it was there.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad we got you to post !

Welcome ... Ill call U L8r


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave hired a test pilot!! 

Welcome hoytedow


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am just reporting ... It's his boat ...

I have enough boats and pieces of boats ... LOL


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Motor getting Broke in more refinements as time goes on ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_rx-JxOnoU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Private youtube video?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

can you see it when you click the link ?

if not I'll change it tonight ...




> Private youtube video?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

no Dave...marked private


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the video. It is valuable to me for making improvements.


> Motor getting Broke in more refinements  as time goes on ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_rx-JxOnoU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Now if I can get you to drill the cav plate for a Foil ... LOL


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Is that a Craig cat? J/K


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Nope.

http://www.craigcat.com/


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha. Ain't happening.


> Now if I can get you to drill the cav plate for a Foil ... LOL


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Well you sort of succeeded. I am building a hull extension to combat hull squat. I'll wait for you to post a photo.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Beginning of the hull extension ...


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

More photos are coming soon(I hope).


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Dave! You aren't thinking of hanging two of those under something that Flies???

Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I see now.
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

These are the pods before painting ...

they have been painted and tested 

they definitely improve performance ...


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebg1j0QWjMg


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GX-Vyo42YI [smiley=1-one-eye.gif]


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

2014 will bring a new microskiff, Lord willing.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

I built a marine viewer, basically a bucket with a plexi-glass bottom, which you put into the water in order to see through the waves. How do you attach a photo?

Also, what is form spoofing? That alert came up when I tried to enter a photo.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, it is time to turn this one into a couple of planters. Right now it sits on the edge of a lake in Tallahassee collecting wasp nests and whatever may be taking up residence with them.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

I collected her and she rests in my back yard, awaiting salvage. I will use her to make seats and a helm box for the Puppis Furcata.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Today.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Or enter the Florida 120.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

How about a microskiff.com sponsored entry into the Florida Skiff Challenge? 

Give Hells Bay and Chittum a run for their money!


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, but no.


----------

